# Lazell's perfume new york



## adam.w.brymer (Jul 30, 2018)

I was able to get out yesterday and found a Lazell's perfume New York.  This makes my third perfume bottle for my collection.  I wasn't able to find much information online.  Any info on my perfume collection would be greatly appreciated.  The one in the middle has a hummingbird and dragonfly flying around a flower. 
Thanks
Adam
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 6, 2018)

I have absolutely no information except I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks Truth!  It's been slim pickings for me lately.  I have tried to do little detecting at this site, but just pulled up scrap metal.  I have an AT pro and still trying to learn how to filter out all the trash.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodman (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 10, 2018)

adam.w.brymer said:


> Thanks Truth!  It's been slim pickings for me lately.  I have tried to do little detecting at this site, but just pulled up scrap metal.  I have an AT pro and still trying to learn how to filter out all the trash.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk



I learned everything I know from a ATP. Trust me you’ll learn its language soon enough just keep swinging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

